# Water retrieves



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay so I finally get to post in the field section...... I worked retrieves yesterday in the water...tee hee...okay....so it was little water but he did have the bumper in there...


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

JH in the making!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

careful, it's addicting!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What you don't say (and don't have to) is how far from the mark were you when you sent him??? Very cute!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just love these pictures, Michelle. Mighty is such a handsome man. He really does remind me so much of my Jade. He is definitely all legs right now!!


----------

